# Kayak sale



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Wild river outfitters is having thier fall sale on Saturday 9-17-05 10:00am - 6:00pm and Sunday 9-18-05 12:00 - 5:00pm
This will not be a demo day. They have been rained out in the past so they are going to just have the sale at the store.
From what I understand they will be having a sale on new & used kayaks. If you are looking for a used kayak you need to get there early.
They are located in Virginia beach. 


Robert


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

*Bump up*

Sale starts tomarrow.

Cory will be there rigging out a T120. If you have been wanting to install an anchor trolly this would be a chance to watch and ask questions.

Robert


----------

